# TSH high, everything else normal



## chronich (Dec 20, 2014)

I've been experiencing symptoms such as extreme fatigue, dizziness, muscle weakness, apathy, eczema, and acne for the past few years. I ordered 2 thyroid panel blood tests from DirectLabs.com and both show a high TSH but normal T3, T4, and antibodies. How could everything else be normal if my TSH is out of range?

*Sample taken on 12/16/14 at 12:47pm*:

TSH: 3.10 
Range: 0.450-4.50

Thyroxine (T4): 10 
Range: 4.5-12.0

T3 Uptake: 31 
Range: 24-39

Free Thyroxine Index: 3.1 
Range: 1.2-4.9

T4,Free(Direct): 1.58 
Range: 0.82-1.77

Triiodthyronine,Free,Serum: 3.9 
Range: 2.0-4.4

*Sample taken on 3/16/15 at 7:46am*:

TSH: *5.210*
Range: 0.450-4.50

T4,Free(Direct): 1.40
Range: 0.82-1.77

Thyroglobulin, Antibody: <1.0
Range: 0.0-0.9

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab: <6
Range: 0-34

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum: 3.8
Range: 2.0-4.4


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you currently taking any medication?

Do you have any medical diagnosis from a doctor?

You are likely in the early stages of thyroiditis or hashimotos.

http://www.endocrine.niddk.nih.gov/pubs/thyroidtests/thyroidtests_508.pdf


----------



## chronich (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm not taking any medication and I don't have a diagnosis from a doctor. I'm going to call and set up a doctor's appointment tomorrow. I just wanted results to show him so he doesn't think I'm a hypochondriac. My antibodies are within range, so wouldn't I test positive for antibodies if I'm in the early stages of thyroiditis or hashimotos? Or is any value above zero considered positive?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You should not have those antibodies at all and I am thinking that you have the antibodies I have listed above.

And if you do in fact have Trab; you will also have TSI.

You also need an ultra-sound of your thyroid!

Hope we can be helpful to you and Welcome to the board!


----------



## chronich (Dec 20, 2014)

So I went to the doctor and showed him the results. He said I have an underactive thyroid and prescribed me 25mcg of synthroid then told me to get my TSH tested after 6 weeks. I asked about an ultrasound and he refused because he felt my neck and said I don't have any lumps. What should I do? Should I just try the synthroid for 6 weeks and see how I feel or should I find a doctor who will do a thyroid ultrasound and is willing to prescribe natural dessicated thyroid?


----------



## chronich (Dec 20, 2014)

He also said that once my TSH falls below 4.5 I will be in range, but my online research suggests that I should be close to 1.


----------



## chronich (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, I made an appointment with a good endocrinologist in Philadelphia. He has stellar reviews on http://thyroid-info.com/topdrs/. We'll see how it goes!


----------

